# Brompton - new model in new year?



## Mr_Ed (7 Dec 2015)

hi all

I was just wondering, with the turn of the new year upon us shortly, will Brompton release a 2016 model...if they do yearly
models? If so is it worth gettin the new one over this years (2015) edition?

Thanks


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Dec 2015)

They don't tend to do annual chanes, just make upgrades to better or more effective components as and when.

They are less reliant on the continual development of Shimano gearing for example than mainstream manufacturers so don't have the same commercial imperative to churn out a new model a year.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Dec 2015)

New prices for 2016 - yes.

New model - no.


----------



## Mr_Ed (7 Dec 2015)

Thanks all

I was going to get one (finally my cycle2work scheme has been sorted out and I should get the voucher this week) and just didn't want to pick up one this side of chrimbo and find its outdated a week later or something!


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Dec 2015)

Chances are the bike will be freshly built to order because the shop is unlikely to have one in the spec you require.

Most Brommies are sold that way, so they don't do model years in the same as other bike manufacturers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2015)

Have they updated the 1915 model yet?


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Dec 2015)

Most changes are backwards compatible anyhow. I bet you could take an early Brommie and get the BWR 6 speed happening on it, frinstance.


----------



## chris folder (7 Dec 2015)

hi they have done the all black models still plenty of them about the 2016 bikes are all same as 2015 but they put the price up for 2016


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Have they updated the 1915 model yet?


You know how to hurt, 3BM ....


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Dec 2015)

About the only major change for 2016 or possibly 2017 is the fluorescent paint which will make the frame glow at night.


----------



## chris folder (7 Dec 2015)

Hi and the 2016 bikes they come with a new set of easy wheels fitted to bike not the old plastic wheels


----------



## Mr_Ed (8 Dec 2015)

Hey all

Thanks for the replies.

The voucher came through yesterday evening by email (I assumed it would be a proper watermarked letter but no, it's just like something I could knock up in Word in 5mins!)

So I have my £1000 to spend!!

It sounds like there's no real reason to hold out for anything next year so I guess I'll be heading to Evans Cycles at the weekend (the only place near me that has Bromptons).


----------



## chris folder (8 Dec 2015)

Hiso what would you go for? M series or s etc and how meny gears?


----------



## Mr_Ed (9 Dec 2015)

chris folder said:


> Hiso what would you go for? M series or s etc and how meny gears?



Hi

Well I was going to go quite "middle of the road" with an M3L. Then I thought about going up a step and getting the R (I think) so I had the rear rack. Then I started reading some reviews and read one in particular that said he found the 3gear a little weak even on a relatively shallow hill. Now my commute, depending on the route I take, can be up a low-medium hill for half the distance so I wonder now whether I should get an M6L/R...


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2015)

I have an S6L with reduced gearing (smaller chainring) and as a fat bloke can twiddle it up some pretty steep hills (honking on a Brompton ias nigh on impossible) and still have a tall enough gear for hammering along the flatlands. Lowered gearing good for fully loaded camping trips too.
The rack's best feature it seems is for wheeling the folded bike around where it's notably better than the non-rack version.
Luggage best carried on the front.
Marathon tyres.

Enjoy!


----------



## jay clock (9 Dec 2015)

Mr_Ed said:


> Hi
> 
> Well I was going to go quite "middle of the road" with an M3L. Then I thought about going up a step and getting the R (I think) so I had the rear rack. Then I started reading some reviews and read one in particular that said he found the 3gear a little weak even on a relatively shallow hill. Now my commute, depending on the route I take, can be up a low-medium hill for half the distance so I wonder now whether I should get an M6L/R...


I have an S3L with standard gears but changed the 50T for a 44T. Works fine for hills now. I spin out out at 28-30kmh but I can live with that


----------



## srw (9 Dec 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> (honking on a Brompton ias nigh on impossible)


No it's not. It's a piece of cake - far easier than on a full-sized bike with drops.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> No it's not. It's a piece of cake - far easier than on a full-sized bike with drops.


 .... must be my technique! Give me drops anytime.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Dec 2015)

Mr_Ed said:


> Hi
> 
> Well I was going to go quite "middle of the road" with an M3L. Then I thought about going up a step and getting the R (I think) so I had the rear rack. Then I started reading some reviews and read one in particular that said he found the 3gear a little weak even on a relatively shallow hill. Now my commute, depending on the route I take, can be up a low-medium hill for half the distance so I wonder now whether I should get an M6L/R...


I live in Oldham, am 13 stone, have a dodgy knee and don't consider myself particularly fit. I ride my S3L on standard gearing out into the Pennines and never a flat bit routes some steep bits and long draggy inclines and I don't seem to find it that much of an issue. my daily 7 mile commute is nice going downhill to work outside of Manchester centre- the problem here is spinning out in 3rd gear. To home is an almost constant climb with a couple of short mean slopes and I still feel there is more to give from 1st if I needed it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2015)

I've got M type bars with the standard 6 speed gears, a rack with EZ wheels and telescopic seatpost. I don't understand these abbreviations. I guess I have M6-something.

_Edit. Brompton model numbers are explained __here__. I have an M6R._

Anyway, I find the top range 3 speed is all I need on moderately undulating terrain, but the bottom range gives me twiddle-power if I ever encounter a serious hill. I'm sure standing on the pedals is easy once you have the knack, but I find it disconcertingly wobbly, so I stay sitting down.

EZ wheels rock. They have a slight supermarket trolley style life of their own, but great for zooming across station concourses.


----------



## velovoice (9 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> No it's not. It's a piece of cake - far easier than on a full-sized bike with drops.





Fab Foodie said:


> .... must be my technique! Give me drops anytime.


@srw beat me to it!!! It's so easy it's almost instinctive -- especially with an S-type with firm suspension -- the bike is just so zippy and direct. I can't seem to help myself. Was trying to be sedate and dignified this morning but no. Found myself sprinting out of the saddle away from every stop sign/light. With a big silly grin on my face.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2015)

velovoice said:


> @srw beat me to it!!! It's so easy it's almost instinctive -- especially with an S-type with firm suspension -- the bike is just so zippy and direct. I can't seem to help myself. Was trying to be sedate and dignified this morning but no. Found myself sprinting out of the saddle away from every stop sign/light. With a big silly grin on my face.


Ok, I'll practice!


----------



## Mr_Ed (9 Dec 2015)

The main annoying thing if I go up to the M6 is that Evans don't stock it in R as standard so if have to wait for it to
Be built and delivered (and I assume pay more for or pledge). On the other hand, when handing over a grand for a bike I don't want to scrimp.


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Dec 2015)

Mr_Ed said:


> The main annoying thing if I go up to the M6 is that Evans don't stock it in R as standard so if have to wait for it to
> Be built and delivered (and I assume pay more for or pledge). On the other hand, when handing over a grand for a bike I don't want to scrimp.


No, don't scrimp. Get exactly the one you want even if you had to wait. I waited about 6 weeks for mine.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2015)

annedonnelly said:


> No, don't scrimp. Get exactly the one you want even if you had to wait. I waited about 6 weeks for mine.


Agree .... and tell me if you can honk on it!


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Dec 2015)

Since getting a T-Bag for mine I've never used the rack. I'd not pay any extra for it, let alone wait six weeks as well! But it's your bike, spec it how you want it


----------



## chris folder (9 Dec 2015)

Hi i use the shopper basket on my bike alot


----------



## chris folder (9 Dec 2015)

Hi take the demo 3 speed out and the 6 and see what you prefer you mite not want the extra gears


----------



## T4tomo (9 Dec 2015)

Front luggage is the way to go, the rear rack is just dead weight.


----------



## Mr_Ed (9 Dec 2015)

See this is the problem...I think to myself "well, you never know, I might use the rear rack" and then I read so many forum posts and reviews where people say they NEVER use it (many more than people saying they do). Its not even like I'm going to be wheeling it round much either and will want to make use of the eezywheels or whatever it is.

Also I know that I could buy the L-to-R upgrade pack (comes with the rear rack and replacement mudguards) at a later date. So it could be something I could leave off now and then if I do find myself wishing I had a rack at the back, then I could get one. However I don't think that's such a good idea with the gears....if its even possible to upgrade the gear system at a later date without great expense and the benefit of really knowing what you're doing.

I'll definitely be getting the front bag to go with it...I think, when I've been in the shop before, it was suggested that I should get a C bag

Knowing me...incredibly impatient...I'll base my final purchase decision on whatever is the quickest, within reason of course, I wont buy a lime green S1E just because that's the one in stock at my local shop!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Dec 2015)

I took mine without the rack and haven't missed it for a second with a front block and easy wheels.

The retro fitting of a rack is apparently not as simple and straightforward as putting a regular rack on a regular bike so my advice would be decide now and commit to the decision.

I've got my Birdy running again & am likely to use it as folder #1. It has a rear rack that looks and works far better than the Brommy one but I am still working out how I could fettle a Brommy front block onto Birdy and go for that as my preferred carrying method.

The front luggage set up is elegant, simple and looks an organic part of the bike when not in use and works very very well both when riding - the damper effect on the front end is noticeable and helpful especially when you're going quickly - also if you do fold the bike and wheel it along you can do so with front luggage in place and let the Brommy carry your bag for you. Not with a rack.

The front luggage option is an absolute key feature IMO of the bigger Brompton appeal and knocks the need for a heavier (& let's be honest) very ugly, homemade looking rack out of the equation.


----------



## 12boy (10 Dec 2015)

I only have the front block with some different sized bags, and a saddle bag hung off the saddle, in which I carry light and somewhat bulky things such as a light jacket, gloves wallet etc. When it is very windy I appreciate not having a bigger bag on the front block, because of the air drag, but if I need to carry something heavier I also found the steering is improved with the front bag. I stand up all the time climbing hills, especially steep short ones. I find the B feels so much safer than a 700c bike since it is so easy to hop off with your feet on the ground, even with SPDs. Incidentally, I find SPDs almost like another lower gear since I can pull up with one leg while pedaling down with the other. It is much easier and cheaper to convert a 6 speed down to a two or one speed than the other way around. I have both a one speed and a 3 speed rear wheel and with a little practice can switch in half and hour or so, although I have Ergon grips which unlike the Brompton ones can be removed by loosening a bolt. The upgrades I appreciate on mine are: a Velo Orange narrow leather saddle, Ergon grips with little bar ends, and 2 way SPDs, flat one on one side and SPD on the other. BTW, the Ergons do not interfere with the fold.


----------



## Mr_Ed (10 Dec 2015)

Tbh I've been trying and I can't think of any reason why I would ever need to carry something that won't fit in either a front bag or a rucksack. I can however believe that in the future I may ride places where the extra gearing could be useful. 

I'll be lucky to even use the bike really, as strange as that may sound. There's a reason I haven't ridden one since I learned like 25years ago, I didn't find it fun at all. I'm *hoping* I enjoy it now, later in life and it leads to me wanting to ride, I would not be surprised if it sits in a cupboard and never gets used till I eventually sell it to make space.

As it is I'll probably need adult lessons which is almost embarrassing enough to put me off....


----------



## annedonnelly (10 Dec 2015)

Oooh, a Brompton is fun! You're bound to enjoy riding it.

It's also a great way to make friends - everyone asks you about how it folds and small children point and wave


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Dec 2015)

annedonnelly said:


> Oooh, a Brompton is fun! You're bound to enjoy riding it.
> 
> It's also a great way to make friends - everyone asks you about how it folds and small children point and wave


This is true, especially if you go to places where Bromptons are rare they're a source of both amusement and amazement.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My friend from Zurich calls them a 'toy bike'


@User calls them clown bikes ....


----------



## Mr_Ed (12 Dec 2015)

Well that's all done and dusted. 

Went into Evans totally expecting that I would have to order one and wait a good few weeks and low and behold they had one in stock!

I decided against the rear rack in the end. I really wasn't struck on one and then the thought occurred to me that it would add more weight. Plus as I expected, when it came to it making the difference between whether I could take one away there and then it wait...


----------



## chris folder (12 Dec 2015)

Hi how meny gears did you go for?


----------



## Mr_Ed (12 Dec 2015)

I went for the M6L in the end.

Oh f**king amazing...just gone to properly look at it and the rear tire is flat. Odd I thought seeing as the guy pumped it up before I left the shop. Tried pumping it up and and I can hear it hissing out!


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2015)

Mr_Ed said:


> I went for the M6L in the end.
> 
> Oh f**king amazing...just gone to properly look at it and the rear tire is flat. Odd I thought seeing as the guy pumped it up before I left the shop. Tried pumping it up and and I can hear it hissing out!


OH NO!


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2015)

I used this last w/end .... easy-peasy ...

http://blog.nycewheels.com/brompton-bike-flat/


----------



## Mr_Ed (12 Dec 2015)

Sod that, I'm going back to the shop first thing in the morning to demand that my NEW bike is in good working order


----------



## chris folder (12 Dec 2015)

Hi yep go back and get it looked at. Have you had a ride on it as you mite have went over something that went into tyre. Blackthorn is the worst ever for cyclists


----------



## Mr_Ed (12 Dec 2015)

I literally wheeled it out the shop folded it up and carried it to the carpark. Then carried it from the car to my flat.


----------



## chris folder (12 Dec 2015)

Hitake un straight back They mite have over pumped it up to much air. What colour m6l did you go for?


----------



## Mr_Ed (13 Dec 2015)

chris folder said:


> Hitake un straight back They mite have over pumped it up to much air. What colour m6l did you go for?



I went for black, which is fine by me as the only other colour I would have preferred was racing green but they don't sell the M6L in that as standard


----------



## annedonnelly (13 Dec 2015)

Mr_Ed said:


> Sod that, I'm going back to the shop first thing in the morning to demand that my NEW bike is in good working order


I should think so!

Hope you get it sorted straight away and get a chance for a little ride. Shame you couldn't get green. Mine is green  Had to pay extra though


----------



## 12boy (13 Dec 2015)

I checked out both the NYCE Wheels and Brompton guides to fixing a flat. They are good but one little thing is missing that has made all the difference to me. Marathons are not always easy to get back on the wheel and I have damaged the sidewalls of a couple of new ones straining to get the tire back on. I had always put the tire back on starting with the part next to the stem. I had read somewhere to put that part on last and tried it to find I can now work those last few inches over the wheel rim much more easily. Sometimes even with my thumbs instead of a tire iron. The logic is you can have the tire edges on the side away from the stem go further inside the rim creating more slack for the last little bit. The stem prevents this when you begin there. I made myself a tool roll from some canvas and usually have a couple of rags in my bike bag. This way I can turn the bike upside down resting on the handle bar grips and my saddle with the tool roll and rags under those spots to avoid trashing my leather saddle and Ergon grips. Perhaps this is all well known to all, but it sure made a difference to me. I also wish I had the foresight to do a change and fix a time or two inside before attempting it on the road in the cold and dark.


----------



## Mr_Ed (13 Dec 2015)

Well I got it replaced but they insisted on charging me £6.50 for the inner tube. Apparently, and I guess I do understand this, the salesperson should have checked the bike over and would have noticed a flat tyre plus I had a responsibility to ensure that I was happy with the product before I left the store.

As it was they apparently could have charged me £15 to replace the inner tube but have waived that I good faith as I'd just bought it.


----------



## chris folder (13 Dec 2015)

Hi cant belive charged for it or did they let the 6.50 go? they could surely see you not been out on bike buy looking at clean tyres. must been over pumped? Did they put one of bromptons inner tube back in? I have yet to find better inner tubes when put pump on/off they dont let air escape good valves on them best I have come across


----------



## chris folder (14 Dec 2015)

Hi have you had a ride on your m6l yet?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Dec 2015)

Blimey .... I'd have given the tube free


----------



## Kell (15 Dec 2015)

Echo the above.

We bought a car and as we drove it from the dealership, the tyre puncture warning light came on. They didn't even inspect the car, but just told us to get a new tyre and send them the bill.

It would totally sour the experience for me and would mean I would take the bike elsewhere for servicing and to buy parts.

For the sake of £6.50 and goodwill, they should have just done it for free.


----------



## Mr_Ed (15 Dec 2015)

chris folder said:


> Hi have you had a ride on your m6l yet?



No I haven't had a proper ride. I did about 10feet just going forwards but it was more that I just wanted to check the gears and brakes worked! I'll have a proper ride out at the weekend. 

My wife has submitted a complaint through Evans online feedback so maybe we'll see what they say


----------



## Kell (16 Dec 2015)

Evans eh? Says it all.

I refused to get mine from Evans and avoid them like the plague if I can help it.


----------



## Mr_Ed (16 Dec 2015)

Kell said:


> Evans eh? Says it all.
> 
> I refused to get mine from Evans and avoid them like the plague if I can help it.



Well according to the scheme web portal, Evans was the only place that sold Bromptons for a 20mile radius!!

Heard back from Evans today, they've asked for a copy of the receipt but are happy to refund me the £6.25 as they agreed that I shouldn't cover that cost.

Edit::
Evans have actually decided to give a £15 refund to make up for my customer experiences!


----------



## Kell (16 Dec 2015)

Fair play to them for that.

I still try and avoid them. It's not always possible though.

Servicing is the biggest problem when you commute from the sticks and almost all LBS don't do weekend servicing.


----------



## mustang1 (16 Dec 2015)

I've never had any problems at Evans. I used some of the London branches and they've all been fine, even if their range of bikes is predictable (but even that's OK).


----------



## Mr_Ed (17 Dec 2015)

Well it'll take some of the pain of paying £100 for a frontbag (if I get the cheapo ones). 

Question for people. Should the block that the bags connect to have come as standard with my bike?


----------



## chris folder (17 Dec 2015)

HiGo on brompton build on there website build a bike with a fixing block and one without see what your bike price matched some come with a fixing block some dont or depends what you payed for bike. Or tell me how much you paid for bike? I will tell you straight away if comes with block


----------



## StuartG (17 Dec 2015)

Mr_Ed said:


> Question for people. Should the block that the bags connect to have come as standard with my bike?


No. But close your eyes, open your wallet and get one. Then take out another mortgage and get the bag of your choice. I persisted with cheaper options for years. Wasted years ...

That sorted - will it be LeJoG or or just a spin down to Istanbul for 2016? They do need to be 'run-in'


----------



## Mr_Ed (17 Dec 2015)

I'm only asking as I noticed that I have a large black plastic block attached to the front of the bike which looks a lot like the bag block. 

My understanding as that they didn't come with one though and I never agreed to, nor even asked, if I wanted to get one. 

I'm just wondering now whether I paid for something I didn't ask for (even though ultimately I would've got one) or whether it somehow got included without being charged for it. 

As Chris says, I will have to go on the bike
builder and check how much a basic M6L is and see if it comes out at £970 which is what I paid.


----------



## srw (17 Dec 2015)

Mr_Ed said:


> I'm only asking as I noticed that I have a large black plastic block attached to the front of the bike which looks a lot like the bag block.
> 
> My understanding as that they didn't come with one though and I never agreed to, nor even asked, if I wanted to get one.
> 
> ...


Photo?


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Have they updated the 1915 model yet?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Dec 2015)

Mr_Ed said:


> Well it'll take some of the pain of paying £100 for a frontbag (if I get the cheapo ones).
> 
> Question for people. Should the block that the bags connect to have come as standard with my bike?


You don't need to spend £100 necessarily for a Frontbag. Other options are available .....
Firstly you can buy separately the metal bag frame that attaches to the block to hold the larger bags. This is about £20 for an S-type and the taller C/T-type. 

http://brilliantbikes.co.uk/34-luggage-spares

You can then attach a standard Carradice style saddle-bags or similar just fine with straps or large Tie-wraps. It sits there happy as Larry and as the metal frame already has a handle works on and off the bike.

Below is a Carradice Longflap Camper bag on an S-bag frame (under the tent!).






This is how I eventually went for a weekend cycle-touring with tent, cooking kit etc .... 65 miles each way!
The rear Karrimor Saddlebag also fits the front frame without issue.






A basic Single pannier can also be attached to the frame with a little inginuity and the aforementioned Tie-wraps. @User and I have both succesfully use one of these on Brompton front frames, cheap as chips! For around £35 you could be sorted with a basic front bag. This fits better on the larger C/T-frame than my S.
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACOTRV/cordo-transvaal-single-bag






I use these bags for general travel, commuting, shopping etc and swap according to need.
Food for thought .....


----------



## Mr_Ed (17 Dec 2015)

Is that a clear Enough picture? Having a black frame doesn't help


----------



## T4tomo (17 Dec 2015)

Mr_Ed said:


> Is that a clear Enough picture? Having a black frame doesn't help


Yes that's a front luggage block. Any Brompton bag/ frame will fit on that. If you didn't pay for it consider it a bonus


----------



## chris folder (17 Dec 2015)

Hi if you paid £970 for the bike the luggage block comes fitted to bike if you asked evans to take block off the bike it would be £955 evans ask brompton to fit most of there bikes with the blocks. The new 2016 prices are not at all brompton dealers yet same bike would cost more they gone up about £15


----------



## 12boy (18 Dec 2015)

In my opinion that block is one of the best things about a brompton. I bought mine with a shopping bag and have since made a couple of wood fit ons so as to use other bags. The frame itself is a good deal and you could skip my fugly wood set up. I can carry a lot of weight in these bags and it just makes the handling feel more stable, since the center of gravity is so low. When the load is higher it can really affect handling.


----------



## Mr_Ed (20 Dec 2015)

chris folder said:


> Hi if you paid £970 for the bike the luggage block comes fitted to bike if you asked evans to take block off the bike it would be £955 evans ask brompton to fit most of there bikes with the blocks. The new 2016 prices are not at all brompton dealers yet same bike would cost more they gone up about £15



Oh ok. Thanks for clearing that up. Nice to know that they sold me the bike with an added non-standard extra without being told so!


----------

